
How to Overcome Patent Rejections Based on the Alice Decision - nitin_flanker
http://www.greyb.com/rejections-based-on-the-alice-decision/
======
mkesper
This is the evil side talking.

~~~
nitin_flanker
Yeah you can say so. But you know the way USPTO is rejecting patents on the
basis of Examiner's subjective examination is even more evil.

